
Sun Tries to Jump on iPhone Bandwagon with JPhone (2007) - Apocryphon
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/RD/RDM.Tech.Q2.07/0ADA49EA-93A2-4960-BAAC-2257C9DBD32F.html
======
Apocryphon
"For many applications, Java is a good choice. There's lots of proficient Java
developers, and Sun has delivered regular advancements to its Java frameworks.

Where Java begins to lose value is when it is applied like Windows, as a layer
pasted onto various hardware units with enough differences to create headaches
but too few differences to stand out in the market place. Like Windows, J2ME
only offers a pickle when consumers want a whole sandwich.

That's something that should have Sun sleepless: its wide but shallow position
in mobiles is too similar to Microsoft's position as the vendor of a wide but
shallow layer on PCs."

Ironic that Sun's language would live to capture a majority share of
smartphones, but Sun would not!

